# Come Around-why does she do this?



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Because she's already had several owners, there really is no telling what she learned or where, which makes our training sessions pretty interesting.

We'll be walking and while Beth does a fairly good, loose heel, she will sometimes drift off a bit. I began to notice that when I snap the leash to bring her in, she'll often cross, then go around me to resume the proper heel position. I have been trying to correct her, but it is stuck in her head. 

She does this most when she gets a bit ahead of me. Do you suppose someone has taught her at some point to 'come around'?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My husky does this and I haven't been able to correct him. I just take the leash around me over my head and continue walking...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds like a finish that was added to a command, but GSD's are also good for circling their loved ones too


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Does she know where you want her? Have you done any marking of her behavior that you like, with a YES or treat, etc? That is what I would work on. A spoon with peanut butter really helps - and doing that in a place with no distractions for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I'll go ahead and let her 'keep' this training/habit. Zeeva, I have to do what you do. I 
I'll add 'come' when she does it as this is precisely how I want her to respond to that command.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Does she know where you want her? Have you done any marking of her behavior that you like, with a YES or treat, etc? That is what I would work on. A spoon with peanut butter really helps - and doing that in a place with no distractions for a few minutes at a time.


I wear a pouch and always have bacon treats available. Se also likes dehydrated sweet potato. 

I treat for the positive, and correct with ah-ah, or snap her leash. She is far easier to handle than I'd anticipated. Well....except in the presence of cats.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

My dog does this. I think I imprinted it, though. When he was young I would do the "be a tree" technique to teach no pull. Every time, he would be all the way out on the left, then go in a BIG ARC the length of the 6' lead back to my right side, I would tap my left, he'd go behind my legs, and we'd keep walking. Yeah, it's funny to watch. 

If we are doing proper heeling, I can get him to slow down on the left and back to my leg, proper.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Does she know where you want her? Have you done any marking of her behavior that you like, with a YES or treat, etc? That is what I would work on. A spoon with peanut butter really helps - and doing that in a place with no distractions for a few minutes at a time.


Could you take a moment and explain how this is done? Offer the spoon w/pb when the dog is in the correct position? Would you correct if the dog attempts to follow the spoon when you remove it?


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

jae said:


> If we are doing proper heeling, I can get him to slow down on the left and back to my leg, proper.


I am trying to get Beth to slow up a bit. Suggestions?


----------

